# Zwei Monitore 60 Hz und 144 Hz flüssiger Betrieb möglich?



## maw1990 (7. Januar 2016)

*Zwei Monitore 60 Hz und 144 Hz flüssiger Betrieb möglich?*

Hallo zusammen,

seid geraumer Zeit besitze ich 2 Monitore mit stark technisch unterschiedlicher Ausstattung.

Mein Hauptmonitor ist der Acer Predator XB270Hbmjdprz  und mein Zweitmonitor ein 08/15 TFT 24 Zoll der nur zum Video gucken und nebenbei surfen ist.

Der Zweitmonitor kann aber nur 60 Hz. Wenn ich aber zb jetzt meinen Monitor mit 144 Hz auskosten möchte beim spielen, sind die Videos und allgemein Bewegungen auf dem Zweitmonitor stark am ruckeln.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit trotzdem den Zweimonitor bei aktivierten 144 Hz des Hauptmonitor flüssig laufen zu haben?

Mfg

maw1990


----------



## Combi (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zwei Monitore 60 Hz und 144 Hz flüssiger Betrieb möglich?*

hi,ich nutze auch 2 tft.einen acer 1ms mit 60hz.
da laufen browser und ts3.
der andere ist ein acer predator 144hz mit g-sync.
gezockt wird natürlich auf dem predator.
es ist kein problem beim zocken.läuft alles supi.
wenn du in der nvidia systemsteuerung den 144hz tft als primärdisplay eingestellt hast,rennt alles ohne probleme.


----------



## maw1990 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zwei Monitore 60 Hz und 144 Hz flüssiger Betrieb möglich?*

Ja der Acer ost das Primärdisplay und trotzdem habe ich leider dieses Problem. Dinge wie Youtube Videos oder andere Animatoinen ruckeln. Wenn ich zb spiele und etwas läuft auf dem zweiten, hört das ruckeln auch sofort auf, wenn ich in den zweiten Bildschirm reinklicke, sprich für das System mich dann im zweiten Bildschirm befinde.


----------



## Combi (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zwei Monitore 60 Hz und 144 Hz flüssiger Betrieb möglich?*

dann wird evtl deine graka zu schwach sein.
was für ein system hast du?ohne solche infos kann man keine fundierten aussagen treffen.
bei mir rennt alles wie butter.ok wäre auch traurig,bei der graka...


----------



## maw1990 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zwei Monitore 60 Hz und 144 Hz flüssiger Betrieb möglich?*

Prozessor ist ein Intel Core i5 4670
8GB Ram
Grafikkarte ist eine 760 GTX


----------



## the_swiss (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zwei Monitore 60 Hz und 144 Hz flüssiger Betrieb möglich?*

Hast du aktuell beide an der 760?


----------



## maw1990 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zwei Monitore 60 Hz und 144 Hz flüssiger Betrieb möglich?*

Ja beide sind an der Grafikkarte angeschlossen. Der Acer per DP-Kabel und der Zweit per Hdmi


----------



## GottesMissionar (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zwei Monitore 60 Hz und 144 Hz flüssiger Betrieb möglich?*

Geh mal in das NVIDIA Control Center -> 3D Einstellungen und schau, was bei "Multimonitor" eingestellt ist. "Kompatibilitätsmodus" oder "Multimonitor-Leistungsmodus". Teste beide. Ansonsten mittels DDU Treiber komplett deinstallieren und neu installieren. Sollte dann klappen.


----------



## maw1990 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zwei Monitore 60 Hz und 144 Hz flüssiger Betrieb möglich?*

Kann es auch evtl Probleme geben wenn man bei dem Acer mit 144Hz ein Spiel im Vollbild(Fenstermodus) spielt? Dies tue ich zb. Spiele WoW auf dem Acer im Vollbild(Fenstermodus) und auf dem Zweitbildschirm läuft YouTube und ruckelt fröhlich vor sich hin. klicke ich dann ein einziges mal in den Zweitbildschirm läuft das Video wieder flüssig. Klicke ich wieder in Wow das ich weiter steuern kann fängt es wieder auf dem Zweitbildschirm an zu ruckeln.


----------



## GottesMissionar (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zwei Monitore 60 Hz und 144 Hz flüssiger Betrieb möglich?*

Macht es einen Unterschied, wenn du "Vollbild" ohne Fenstermodus auswählst?


----------



## maw1990 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zwei Monitore 60 Hz und 144 Hz flüssiger Betrieb möglich?*

Nein habe es gerade probiert, brachte keinen unterschied


----------



## GottesMissionar (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zwei Monitore 60 Hz und 144 Hz flüssiger Betrieb möglich?*

Das Umstellen von "Leistungsmodus"/"Komptabilitätsmodus" in der NVIDIA Systemsteuerung unter 3D-Einstellungen hast du auch getestet?


----------



## maw1990 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zwei Monitore 60 Hz und 144 Hz flüssiger Betrieb möglich?*

Ja dies habe ich gerade getan, brachte leider keine Veränderung. Es wird auch nicht schlimmer oder besser, das verhalten verändert sich allgemein nicht.


----------



## the_swiss (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zwei Monitore 60 Hz und 144 Hz flüssiger Betrieb möglich?*

Probier mal, den Zweitmonitor über die iGPU in deinem i5 laufen zu lassen.


----------



## Horstinator90 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zwei Monitore 60 Hz und 144 Hz flüssiger Betrieb möglich?*

Ohoh, ich hab den asus rog pg279q bestellt, hab noch ein Full hd Bildschirm an den ich youtube laufen lasse und nebenbei wow spiele. Reicht da die Asus Matrix GTX 780ti?


----------



## maw1990 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zwei Monitore 60 Hz und 144 Hz flüssiger Betrieb möglich?*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

vielen dank, für das viele Feedback und die vielen Antworten. Ich habe den Treiber einmal komplett neu installiert und DANN noch einmal den von GottesMissionar erwähnten Kompatibilitätsmodus ausprobiert. Und siehe da, nun hat sich dieses Problem tatsächlich erledigt.

Evtl kann mich jemand nachträglich in einer Kleinigkeit noch kurz erleuchten. Während der Fehlersuche testete ich in meinem Beispiel World of Warcraft in den ingame Einstellungen den Vollbildmodus und den Vollbild (Fenster) Modus.(Mit letzterem spiele ich halt immer) Was mir nun dabei aufgefallen ist, ist das halt das ruckeln Problem gestern nicht verschwand, aber zwischen den Darstellungen des Spiels eine starke Schwankung herrscht. Im Vollbildmodus habe ich eine deutlich wahrnehmbare, aber nicht unangenehme höhere Helligkeitsstufe, etwas weniger Kontrast und ich habe das Gefühl es läuft etwas flüssiger als im Vollbild(Fenster)Modus.

Woher kommt dies? Ist dies Softwareseitig vom Spiel bedingt oder werden unterschiedliche Einstellungen bzw Treiberprofile verwendet?

Aber am Ende noch mal vielen Dank für die Hilfe!!! 

Gruß

Tharos


----------

